# Automatik- / Handbetrieb Kategorie 4



## Buh (5 März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

folgendes Problem. Bei einer Stanze ist Schutzkategorie 4 anzuwenden. Die Stanze soll im Hand und im Automatikbetrieb zu verwenden sein. 
Im Automatikbetrieb wird eine Abdeckung aufgesetzt und über Türschalter mit Schutztürkreisrelais überwacht. 
Im Handbetrieb soll die Stanze, ohne Schutzabdeckung, über eine 2 Handbedienung, ebenfalls mit Sicherheitsrelais, im Einzelschritt betrieben werden können. Die Betriebsart wird über einen Schlüsselschalter gewählt. Alle sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteile entsprechen der Kategorie 4.

Die gefahrbringende Bewegung entsteht durch einen Pneumatikzylinder.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Ist es möglich Sicherheitskontakte vom Schutztürrelais und vom 2 Handrelais parallel zu schalten, ohne die Kategorie 4 ausser Funktion zu setzen? Diese Schaltung soll der Ansteuerung der Aktoren (Pneumatikventile) dienen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 März 2009)

Verstehe ich das richtig ??? Sobald die Schutztür eingesetzt ist und Automatik eingeschaltet ist fährt der Zylinder aus ? 

Oder meinst du das im Handbetrieb die Endschalter der Schutztür überbrückt werden ?


----------



## Buh (5 März 2009)

Sobald die Schutzabdeckung aufgesetzt ist kann die Maschine über das Bedienpanel im Automatikbetrieb gestartet werden. Danach wird der Zylinder freigegeben und kann von der Steuerung gefahren werden.

Ohne Abdeckung soll der Zylinder nur über die 2 Handbedienung ausgefahren werden können, ohne Steuerung. (Einzelschritt).

Es ist nun die Frage ob es möglich ist die Signalquellen parallel auf die Signalsenke zu schalten ohne die Kategorie 4 einzuschränken. 

Entweder "Abdeckung drauf" oder "2 Handrelais" = "Zylinder freigegeben"


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 März 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach kannst du die Anlage nicht einfach nur durch Umschalten auf Automatik starten nachdem die Schutzhaube aufgesetzt ist. Es muss vorher noch eine Quittierung stattfinden. Warum überbrückst du die Endschalter der Schutzhaube nicht mit dem Schlüsseltaster wenn auf Handbetrieb umgeschaltet wird ?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 März 2009)

Hallo Buh,



Buh schrieb:


> ..Ist es möglich Sicherheitskontakte vom Schutztürrelais und vom 2 Handrelais parallel zu schalten, ohne die Kategorie 4 ausser Funktion zu setzen?..


Wenn beide Kat.4 erfüllen, sollte es möglich sein, denke ich. Da an deiner Anlage aber sehr viele Dinge abgesichert sein müssen, verstehe ich nicht, warum Einzelgeräte verwendet werden. Eine PNOZmulti o.ä. wäre angebracht. Zweihandbedienung war übrigens vor wenigen Jahren schon stark in der Kritik. Ich weiß nicht wie es heute ist, hatte in letzter Zeit mit solchen Dingen nicht mehr viel zu tun. Lockerer ist es sicherlich nicht geworden.



Buh schrieb:


> ..Die gefahrbringende Bewegung entsteht durch einen Pneumatikzylinder...


Ist auf der pneumatischen Seite auch Kat.4 berücksichtigt worden? Pressensicherheitsventil usw? Die Stärke einer Kette bestimmt bekanntlich das schwächste Glied.



Buh schrieb:


> ..Im Automatikbetrieb wird eine Abdeckung aufgesetzt...


Wie wird die denn befestigt und/oder überwacht?

Ist ein simpler Schlüsselschalter ausreichend?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## hausenm (25 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich ürde wie Okel Dagobert ein PNOZ miulti verwenden. Die Abdeckhaube muß mit einem 2 kanaligen Sicherheitsschalter abgefragt werden (ev. mit Zuhaltung). Für die Pneumatikeinheit Sicherheitsventile und den Zylinder IMMER in die Sichere Stellung bringen, ev. sind die Vorschriften für Pressen zu berücksichtigen (im Notausfalle Pressen freifahren).
Im Notfall die netten Herren von der BG oder TÜV konsultieren. Lieber einen Tag vertelefonieren als die Scherereien später.
Gruß


----------

